# Some drone footage used for a charity event



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2015)

Spent last Friday morning flying for a charity event, _Operation Christmas Meal_, which handed out *four thousand* 5-lb. pork loins to anyone willing to come get one.  Some of my aerial shots are in this video:


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2015)

Very cool!  Good job!


----------

